# new 125 gallon tank



## Dilbert (Mar 7, 2011)

I just bought a new 125 gallon tank at Big Als. I have an Eheim 2217 filter but I am thinking of going with a sump design. Using a spare 35 gallon tank if that is adequate.

SO far from what I have read...

I will not drill the tank so I will use a siphon design.
If I calculated correctly 1 inch of water from the 125 would be approx 15 gallons. 

I am using 1 inch as the cutoff for the siphon to work.

Anyone have recommendations of design or sump motor to use?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

are you planning SW or freshwater? If it SW go to the marine section and there are several threads about it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Dilbert (Mar 7, 2011)

Freshwater, African Cichlids


----------

